# Check engine light - P0480 - Cooling fan error



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

So far I have now fixed everything in my 2012 Routan except this weird code P0480 - Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit. It's been on since I got the car with 000026 miles on odometer.

You would suggest to check the fuse, low and high speed relays, the fan assy itself. Well, I checked everything:
Fuse is okay.
Low speed relay clicks when 12 V applied.
High speed relay clicks when 12 V applied.
Fan spins slowly when I jump the pins of the low speed relay.
Fan spins fast when I jump the pins of the high speed relay.

The cluster correctly shows engine coolant temperature, as well as it is correctly shown in my Torque app via a regular Bluetooth OBD2-reader.
The fan comes on slowly when the engine reaches 104°C, and start spinning fast if you turn A/C on.
The problem is that the fan does not shut off when the temperature falls below 101°C, as it should. Neither it does at 90°C. The fan, once turned on, keeps spinning at high speed until I stop the engine.

Now my last suspect is that Hi Speed Relay Coil Signal wire (BRN/LT-BLU on the diagram below), that keeps the Hi Speed Relay always ON, but this wire goes directly into TIPM. And the TIPM is all solid state and I doubt that it is user-serviceable.

Any ideas?


----------



## cloverdizzle (Dec 29, 2012)

Man, I don't have the patience you do. I would probably swap out the relay and pray it was sticking. Otherwise I would be scared the can-bus isn't getting the signal through from the temp sensor to release the relay.


----------

